# Jaxmini raceway (carpet and off road)



## jkeeton (Jun 29, 2005)

Ok guys and gals here is the scoop, our first indoor carpet race will be held Saturday July 1st 2006, this will be our open house to show off the new track, gates will open at 12pm and racing will start at 6pm

On July 2nd we are going to have our annual 4th of July fire works show only this year we will be doing some racing. Everyone is welcome to come out and enjoy the BBQ, racing, and the awesome fireworks show that we put on. With well over 15000 pieces of fireworks it’s going to be bigger then ever. 

Time table
Both tracks mini and carpet will be open starting at 9am,
From 12pm to 2pm we will race Mini off road (note carpet track will be closed)
From 2pm to 3pm open practice carpet oval
From 3pm to 4pm open practice carpet on road
Racing starts at 4:30 at the end of racing I am guessing 8:30pm we will start the fireworks show.

We will be smoking BBQ all day long for lunch and dinner, anyone is welcome to come out and watch, race, and enjoy the show. 

Fee's
BBQ is 8.00 per person kids under 10 eat free
Fireworks show is 5.00 per car load
Racing will be 10.00 per entry

Any questions please email or call for details 
Jeff Keeton
904-866-7989
[email protected]


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

ummmm...where is this track?


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

rayhuang said:


> ummmm...where is this track?


Jacksonville, FL...fly on down lol! We could use some more onroad guys especially with T2s lol.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

I wish!!! I figured JAx was jacksonville, but wasnt 100% sure!! besides-I am going OLD SKOOL-I built up two FK04's!!!


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

What classes are we going to be running? stock or 19?


----------



## jkeeton (Jun 29, 2005)

that is up to you guys, I know there will be a 19t class but I will run anything if we have enough.


----------



## jkeeton (Jun 29, 2005)

We will have open practice tonight, the Oval is done and the road course will be finished up this morning. 

Gates open at 5pm


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

Looking good! Cant wait for this weekend!


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Jeff since the state series is running 6 minutes in TC and Superior is also can we also run 6 minutes in TC-stock.


----------



## jkeeton (Jun 29, 2005)

Sure that sounds good to me, is it just Stock or 19T too?


----------

